# Experience with Desert Reef Poodles?



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

If you search for "desert reef" on the forum, you'll find that a lot of members here recommend them. 

My quick scan of the website seems very promising - the upcoming May litter has wonderful looking parents and grandparents (all champions), and they do all the necessary health testing. They seem excellent from a first glance, buts its always important to talk with the breeder and be sure that the home you're providing will be the kind in which their puppies will thrive


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, I had mentioned her to you on your other thread. Never heard anything but major praises about her dogs.


----------



## HannahD (Mar 15, 2016)

**



zooeysmom said:


> Yes, I had mentioned her to you on your other thread. Never heard anything but major praises about her dogs.


Thanks! I am still getting the hang of this forum


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ooh, I think the forum just ate the message I sent, but I wanted to say also check out Lacy Lane Poodles in Utah. That's where I got Maizie and she has a litter due in April that will be full siblings in black, silver, maybe blue.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would definitely recommend Karen from Desert Reef! I almost got a puppy from her, but the stars aligned for Draco's breeder instead. I would have no problems or reserves going with her though. I am friends with her on FB for several years, and she puts so much into her dogs and litters.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you can be totally confident in Desert Reef as a breeder!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! She_ does_ look like a good breeder. She even weans them onto a raw, fresh diet! How about that. And she has good links about vaccination. What a lot of versatility she aims for too, in the gene contributions. Beautiful dogs.

Good luck in your search. I bet you're really getting excited! Can't wait to hear how things go for you.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

A silver from Desert Reef -- be still, my heart!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have always heard good things about Desert Reef. I am very impressed by her web site. Dodd vaccine protocol, health testing, raw feeding, champion lines, agility and more.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> A silver from Desert Reef -- be still, my heart!


I do hope Beau doesn't read your post!!!! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I just saw some of her dogs on Friday at a competition in Nevada, and they looked beautiful.


----------

